# Mini gearing (literally)



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I suppose I could go look them up, but I figured I'd help out atyclb's traffic issues. 

It seems like 1st and 2nd (which takes you to 70mph) are quite low as far as the gear ratio goes. What are the gear ratios for this thing anyhow? Talking about the 6spd S.

Also I am madly impressed by the HK system in this car, very very strong bass and good highs. Still slightly lacking in the mids, but better than my 330's HK for sure.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Drivetrain 6-speed Manual Getrag Transmission 
Transmission type R65 5C39 
Gear ratios ( :1) 
1st 11.42 
2nd 7.18 
3rd 5.40 
4th 4.40 
5th 3.66 
6th 2.97 
Final drive ratio ( :1) 2.74


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Also I am madly impressed by the HK system in this car, very very strong bass and good highs. Still slightly lacking in the mids, but better than my 330's HK for sure. *


absolutely. it is markedly better than my M3's HK system.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Drivetrain 6-speed Manual Getrag Transmission
> Transmission type R65 5C39
> Gear ratios ( :1)
> 1st 11.42
> ...


Holy shit, are you serious?! That is insanity. 3rd gear is particularly strong on this car btw.


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*2.74? Ya gotta be kiddin'*

2.74? Really? Maybe this is why our modded MCS is pulling in the neighborhood of estimated-but-not-yet-dynoed-190 hp...

... and off the line acceleration still BLOWS. 

But it rockets once its rollin' :thumbup:

(as pointed out in another thread by scottn2retro... p/u April 2003 of Eurotuner; red MINI on cover is ours, full listing of upgrades in article inside)


----------

